# Salary/Lifestyle



## skss (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello,

My husband has been presented with a unique opportunity that would bring us to Dubai for 2-3 years. His salary will be between 175,000 to 200,000 USD(I think about 64,000/month is the UAE conversion) with housing included. Is this a good salary for a family of 4? We live pretty simply and have 2 young children, a 4 year old and 1 year old. Also, are there a lot of activities for children in Dubai? I would appreciate any information. I have been reading the posts and it has been helpful in trying to make our decision.

Thank you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hi skss,

if you do a search you will find lots of similar posts that mention the costs of housing and schools which are the biggest two expenses you will be having. I am sure other forum members with kids will be able to comment on this but in the meanwhile take a look at this thread (in case you haven't) and also do a search on the forum for older posts about housing and schools.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...w-about-dubai-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a guy next to me who is a family of 4, and he is on 58K a month and lives more than comfortably and saves a bit.... so in summary, your good...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

skss said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband has been presented with a unique opportunity that would bring us to Dubai for 2-3 years. His salary will be between 175,000 to 200,000 USD(I think about 64,000/month is the UAE conversion) with housing included. Is this a good salary for a family of 4? We live pretty simply and have 2 young children, a 4 year old and 1 year old. Also, are there a lot of activities for children in Dubai? I would appreciate any information. I have been reading the posts and it has been helpful in trying to make our decision.
> 
> Thank you.


For the salary question have a look at this (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html) - the second post explains how to calculate.

For activities there are loads, have a look on Timeout Dubai and Google. Anything you can do in pretty much any major tourist resort in the world you can do here - even skiing

HTH


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

massey stop posting and look for my flights


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> massey stop posting and look for my flights


I've been looking but because you're so awkward I can't find anything. 

What's the cheapest single you can find to UK then you can just do returns from then on the other way...


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

skss said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband has been presented with a unique opportunity that would bring us to Dubai for 2-3 years. His salary will be between 175,000 to 200,000 USD(I think about 64,000/month is the UAE conversion) with housing included. Is this a good salary for a family of 4? We live pretty simply and have 2 young children, a 4 year old and 1 year old. Also, are there a lot of activities for children in Dubai? I would appreciate any information. I have been reading the posts and it has been helpful in trying to make our decision.
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry, a bit thick, but when you say 'housing included' does that mean that housing has to come out of that amount? Are school fees included? What industry is your husband in? If housing is not provided, will they help you with the upfront rent? It is a salary that would enable you to live comfortably here, especially as you only have one child at school age, but I would definitely make srue that you don't have to go into debt to pay the first year's rent upfront.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

dont know, found a return on a 10 hour flight via somewhere for good value


----------



## skss (Dec 29, 2008)

flossie said:


> Sorry, a bit thick, but when you say 'housing included' does that mean that housing has to come out of that amount? Are school fees included? What industry is your husband in? If housing is not provided, will they help you with the upfront rent? It is a salary that would enable you to live comfortably here, especially as you only have one child at school age, but I would definitely make srue that you don't have to go into debt to pay the first year's rent upfront.


Thank you, Flossie. Housing is in addition to salary. Salary I quoted is base and housing will be covered seperately by my husband's company. My husband is in healthcare, in an executive level position. Do you know much about the schools? I was thinking of no school next year(he's 4 and in pre-school here) and then "kindergarten" the following year. How expensive are the schools? Is this something we should negotiate? Thank you so much for your help. My husband has a million questions so I am sure I will be posting again soon.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

"Most" senior level posts will include school fees, he should certainly ask for them, about AED50k/year for KG1, look at www.jumeirahprimaryschool.com they have costs on there (just as an indication). Also try to get them to provide accom, not just an allowance as they will then cover all your DEWA bills too (and they can get pricey).


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

get a 12MB internet connection thrown in too. thats like 1,000 dirhams lol


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

If that is separate from housing, you will live very well. Andy is correct in saying that most executive positions include schooling. When is your child's birthday? Places for the younger ones can be hard to find and you really need to apply to a few. Do a search, there has been loads written about schools, I think. Do you know where your husband's office is?


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

skss said:


> Thank you, Flossie. Housing is in addition to salary. Salary I quoted is base and housing will be covered seperately by my husband's company. My husband is in healthcare, in an executive level position. Do you know much about the schools? I was thinking of no school next year(he's 4 and in pre-school here) and then "kindergarten" the following year. How expensive are the schools? Is this something we should negotiate? Thank you so much for your help. My husband has a million questions so I am sure I will be posting again soon.


We have moved to Dubai about 3 months ago and are living very comfortably. We too are a family of 4 with a 4 year old and 1 year old son. My husband is senior managment in the construction industry. The package he is on as follows: 32,000 dhs / month, school fees paid for 2 children, healthcare for family, generous allowance for mobile, DEWA, Salek and he also has a company 4 wheel drive. We also have our apartment paid for. We live in the Greens in a 3 bed plus maids room etc which we negotiated for 280,000 a year - obviously company paid for that too. Also flights back to the UK once a year. Also if he works very hard he may get his 80,000 dhs bonus at the end of his first year.

We are living very comfortably off that package. We enjoy ourselves but are able to save a lot. We have a cleaner 3 days a week which is a great help.

Feel free to ask me any questions.

Happyhour


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats a good package...
must be a senior contracts manager or something


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Thats a good package...
> must be a senior contracts manager or something


He is a Contracts Manager and looks after various contracts in Abu Dhabi. He works very hard though and gets up every morning at 5.30 am and gets back at 7.00pm. We live in The Greens so has to commute.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Thats a good package...
> must be a senior contracts manager or something


Honeslty? (And I know I'm going to ruffle some feathers here) but to move your family over and give up grandparents, cousins, etc , I wouldn't move here for any less. I know that I'm from Australia and we tend to be harder to please, but that's it. 

BTW. My husband gets internet paid for (and mobile) as he works from home so much. Flights home at least once a year should also be included. Contracts like this are getting rarer, though.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

flossie said:


> Honeslty? (And I know I'm going to ruffle some feathers here) but to move your family over and give up grandparents, cousins, etc , I wouldn't move here for any less. I know that I'm from Australia and we tend to be harder to please, but that's it.
> 
> BTW. My husband gets internet paid for (and mobile) as he works from home so much. Flights home at least once a year should also be included. Contracts like this are getting rarer, though.


Completely agree. Things were getting very tough for us so we decided to do this to give our boys a better life when we go back. I miss my family and friends terribly and thank god our parents have been very understanding and supportive. But at least when we do see each other it will be for long durations and real quality time.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

skss said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband has been presented with a unique opportunity that would bring us to Dubai for 2-3 years. His salary will be between 175,000 to 200,000 USD(I think about 64,000/month is the UAE conversion) with housing included. Is this a good salary for a family of 4? We live pretty simply and have 2 young children, a 4 year old and 1 year old. Also, are there a lot of activities for children in Dubai? I would appreciate any information. I have been reading the posts and it has been helpful in trying to make our decision.
> 
> Thank you.


Just realised that your base salary is quite high, so that may be why they haven't offered school fees/car allowance/flights home. This will work in your favour because your end of service gratuity is calculated on your base salary. As I said, if accommodation is provided, you will be more than fine.


----------



## gearhead (Jan 6, 2009)

It is a wonderful experience looking at posts of people with salaries as high as this. sigh i wonder if i will be able to earn that much in my life 



Andy Capp said:


> "Most" senior level posts will include school fees, he should certainly ask for them, about AED50k/year for KG1, look at GEMS - GEMS Jumeirah Primary School they have costs on there (just as an indication). Also try to get them to provide accom, not just an allowance as they will then cover all your DEWA bills too (and they can get pricey).


----------

